# Saddle comparisons -- Fizik Antares and San Marco Regale



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

Currently riding the Antares, and wondering if anyone's ridden the new version of the Regal now called the Regale and can comment on the width, curve side to side and front to back.

Opinions welcome, but I know saddle preferences are personal so I'm looking more for descriptions of the differences


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

I know this is off topic (kind of)...

Do you have any slight angle on your Antares as it is set up now? Did you have to do anything with the position relative to the position of your old saddle to make it comfortable? Thanks.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

The Regale feels very much the same as the vintage Regal. I've never ridden in/on an Antares saddle. I've gathered from posts on weight weenies that people who've tried the Antares were disappointed but that's just anecdotal. 

Knowing how wide your sit bones/Sitz Bones/ischial tuberosity when you are in your forward leaning position on you bike might help. The width of the Antares is well within the range of saddle widths suited to my sit bones (138 to 148mm) and the Regal/Regale is at the out limit of my range but from my experience I really like the Regal and Regale.

Perhaps you can contact Competitive Cyclist about demoing just a Regal. Apparently the Regale isn't in their demo program (though they sell the Regale) but if the shorter rails on the vintage Regal are OK for testing (don't prevent you from testing with adequate setback position) then you'll be able to get a perfectly fine test of whether purchasing a Regale is right for you.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/road-bikes/demo-saddle


San Marco Regale Carbon FX Saddle Details
Weight: 179grams
Length: 278mm
Width: 148mm
Rails: Carbon

Fizik Antares Braided Carbon Specs
Weight: 145g
Length: 275mm
Width: 142mm
Rails: braided carbon


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

teleguy57 said:


> Currently riding the Antares, and wondering if anyone's ridden the new version of the Regal now called the Regale and can comment on the width, curve side to side and front to back.
> 
> Opinions welcome, but I know saddle preferences are personal so I'm looking more for descriptions of the differences


You've had your seat bones measured at the local pro cycle shop? I run the Antares, the width is 140 and length is 275. I was riding the Arione with is narrower 128 width and longer than the Antares at 302. I really love the Antares for the width. It could use a little more length, that was a huge advantage to the Arione on fore/aft positioning. I'm riding a Supersix and have put down 8,300 miles on it last season. I can honestly say that if you're going to toss the Antares, be careful. There's not too much out there that can touch the mix of long distance comfort and control with the word lightness attached. That saddle was 100% created of the feedback from pros on what they desired.

The 2010 Selle San Marco Regale Racing Team Saddle is 148 width and 278 length. That's a slightly wide saddle in my opinion but the reviews are really positive from those who are brand loyal. In my opinion? I would stick with the Antares. I'm riding a 58 cm frame, 6'1" and 180 lbs. I would think that a 148mm width would get in my way. The jump from 128mm to 140 on the two Fizik saddles made gains in control but going wider would be recumbent-territory imho.


----------



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes, measured on both Specialized and Bontrager as their medium size (spec = 143, bont = 146).

The Antares is fairly good for me, but with my 6'0" frame on 59 cm LeMond supporting my too-big 220 lb butt (working back down toward sub-200) I think I could go a bit wider than the Antares, and I'd like something just a hair less flat both fore-aft and side-to-side -- at least that's what I'm thinking. Then again, I may be one of those guys who finds pretty good saddles, but nothing that's really great for 3+ hr rides....

Seems that the Regale may meet those needs, so I'll have to look for somewhere to demo it -- or bit the big bullet.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

rocco said:


> The Regale feels very much the same as the vintage Regal. I've never ridden in/on an Antares saddle. I've gathered from posts on weight weenies that people who've tried the Antares were disappointed but that's just anecdotal.


Could you describe how the vintage Regal feels/fits? I'm very interested in that saddle.

I've test-ridden the Antares for a few days, loved the shape and width, but was a little too heavy for it.

It has more padding than most of the other lightweight saddles out there, but even so, there's only so much you can do in a sub-200-gram saddle to accommodate us heavy riders. 
.


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

teleguy57 said:


> but with my 6'0" frame on 59 cm LeMond supporting my too-big 220 lb butt (working back down toward sub-200)


Okay, I understand. I'm a 34 inch waist line and 32 inch inner seam. I'm 40-ish pounds under you for being 1 inch taller. I started off 2008 at 235 lbs and did 4,300 miles getting me under 200 lbs. The following year [2009] I completed 8,300 miles and lost 25-30 lbs that even a 34 inch waist line was way too loose.

Just ride the piss out of what ever you buy.:thumbsup:


----------



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Thanks for the encouragement!*

EverydayRide -- wow, thank you for sharing your backstory; I appreciate the enouragement and it's motivating to hear from someone who's done it. I was actually up over 265 four years ago moved down about 25 lbs and got stuck for a while, and now am on my way back down again.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

SystemShock said:


> Could you describe how the vintage Regal feels/fits? I'm very interested in that saddle.
> 
> I've test-ridden the Antares for a few days, loved the shape and width, but was a little too heavy for it.
> 
> ...


I think this description is accurate:

"More padding than any iteration of the Flite saddle (_*excluding the Flite Gel_), and wider at the rear. Lots of support and comfort, and nicely flat across the top which feels rather good if you're experimenting with raising your saddle -- there's no pronounced ridge at the top of the saddle that'll eat into your crotch."

*My words.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/r...-selle-san-marco-regal-saddle-7036.234.0.html


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

EverydayRide said:


> You've had your seat bones measured at the local pro cycle shop? I run the Antares, the width is 140 and length is 275. I was riding the Arione with is narrower 128 width and longer than the Antares at 302. I really love the Antares for the width. It could use a little more length, that was a huge advantage to the Arione on fore/aft positioning. I'm riding a Supersix and have put down 8,300 miles on it last season. I can honestly say that if you're going to toss the Antares, be careful. There's not too much out there that can touch the mix of long distance comfort and control with the word lightness attached. That saddle was 100% created of the feedback from pros on what they desired.
> 
> The 2010 Selle San Marco Regale Racing Team Saddle is 148 width and 278 length. That's a slightly wide saddle in my opinion but the reviews are really positive from those who are brand loyal. In my opinion? I would stick with the Antares. I'm riding a 58 cm frame, 6'1" and 180 lbs. *I would think that a 148mm width would get in my way.* The jump from 128mm to 140 on the two Fizik saddles made gains in control but going wider would be recumbent-territory imho.


The saddle doesn't get in your way if you have wide enough sit bones... Speaking a person with experience with the saddle and has very big thighs. Plus the new Regale is shape/cut around the bottom much like other more modern shaped saddle such as the SLR, Arione and Antares so it's definitely not an issue there either. The key is understanding that this saddle is for big riders with wide enough sit bones.


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

Agreed rocco! As we discussed, it's good to know other people's weight and seat bone calc before speaking about the saddles.

teleguy57, the spike in weight for me was due to $300 worth of Girl Scout cookies consumed in a month back in 2008. LOL I went from 195-235 in four months time. I was off the bike for over a decade due to raising two daughters... Now that they're away at school since 2008 ...it's all cycling!!!! 

Remember as you drop in weight, the position on the bike changes too. Buy a good set of shorts, don't go cheap. Take it month by month. Small steps to permanent changes.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

rocco said:


> I think this description is accurate:
> 
> "More padding than any iteration of the Flite saddle (_*excluding the Flite Gel_), and wider at the rear. Lots of support and comfort, and nicely flat across the top which feels rather good if you're experimenting with raising your saddle -- there's no pronounced ridge at the top of the saddle that'll eat into your crotch."
> 
> ...


Thanks Rocco. I may be buying one of these.

I had a San Marco Rolls back in the day, and _loved_ it 'til I finally beat it down with so many years of use.

I'm hoping the Regal will be a lot like that, but a tad less curved running down the middle. Sounds like it is. 
.


----------



## odyofael (May 14, 2011)

Knock knock! Any update on this thread. I tested the new ANTARES VS and yes, it was hitting that butt bone spot on. It was really a stiffer feeling compared to my 1997 Italia Flite. I'm in search for something modern. Like the other guys, I am choosing between the Regal (new version) and the Antares VS. I'm 5'10, 212 (from 245) and ride is a 2001 Klein Quantum Pro. =) Do they offer test saddles (San Marco Regal) for consumers?


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

odyofael said:


> Knock knock! Any update on this thread. I tested the new ANTARES VS and yes, it was hitting that butt bone spot on. It was really a stiffer feeling compared to my 1997 Italia Flite. I'm in search for something modern. Like the other guys, I am choosing between the Regal (new version) and the Antares VS. I'm 5'10, 212 (from 245) and ride is a 2001 Klein Quantum Pro. =) Do they offer test saddles (San Marco Regal) for consumers?


You should try a fit kit at the local pro shops, I think Competitive Cyclist amongst others offers this service. These are kits which you pay a deposit and try various brands on your own. No two arses are the same. It's not a matter of weight or one's height. It's more a matter of bone structure.


----------

